# How to detect reason of freezing?

## miraceti

Hi,

I experience a quite unpleasant problem for about a month. My computer freezes about once per day. And I have no idea why. I did not find anything strange in logs. I try to remove supports of some devices from my kernel and recognize a problem - unsuccessfully so far. I tried different nvidia video drivers. And still freezes.

Can you give me some hints, how to find the reason of the problem?

Thank you very much!

----------

## frary

Some more info could help solve the problem. Are the freezes related to cpuload, does it happen while your 

opengl-screensaver runs, are there any relations to certain tasks or software usage?

T

----------

## miraceti

 *frary wrote:*   

> Some more info could help solve the problem. Are the freezes related to cpuload, does it happen while your 
> 
> opengl-screensaver runs, are there any relations to certain tasks or software usage?

 I don't know much more. It just suddenly freezes, regardless what programs run. At least, I have not found any relations.

I always run X-window system with KDE. But it is probably because I use it all the time. I will try to run the computer without graphic system for longer time later but I cannot do it soon, I need to work with my computer.

I already tried to:

- compile kernel without support for sensors which I recently started to use

- disable Option "RenderAccel" in xorg.conf

- lower AGP aperture to 32 MB.

- install different nvidia drivers

Nothing helped. Unfortunately, I don't remember when it exactly started. I have not used the computer for whole July because of summer holidays. I don't remember if I had these problems before, probably not.

That's why I am asking for some hints how to discover it. I don't expect that anybody at this forum can solve the problem itself. It would be naive.

----------

## Vininim

What kind of freezing? Can you log into your machine with ssh through network? Have you tried using SysRq magic keys?

Wich kernel version?

Wich Xorg version?

Wich gpu driver do you use? Wich version?

Do you run any thing like postgresql, samba or apache?

Have you tried running a memtest tool? Are your hard-drivers overheating in the process? Overclocked machine?

You could be a little more verbose in your description.  :Wink: 

It's not very easy to verify why a machine locks up. But this questions might help you find the answer.

(edit: hardware consideration)

----------

## miraceti

First of all, after more than two weeks of searching the origin of the problem, I have found it. The computer freezed every now and then because artsd ran with real time priority. Artsd 1.4.1 is buggy and crashes after couple of hours. If it runs with real time priority, the system freezes.

 *Vininim wrote:*   

> What kind of freezing?

 Total. *Vininim wrote:*   

> Can you log into your machine with ssh through network?

 No. *Vininim wrote:*   

> Have you tried using SysRq magic keys?

 I found a cause of problem earlier than I could. *Vininim wrote:*   

> Wich kernel version?

 2.6.12-gentoo-r9, nut it probably does not matter anymore. *Vininim wrote:*   

> Wich Xorg version?

 6.8.2 *Vininim wrote:*   

> Wich gpu driver do you use?

 I tried nvidia and nvidiafb. *Vininim wrote:*   

> Wich version?

 Latest. *Vininim wrote:*   

> Do you run any thing like postgresql, samba or apache?

 No. *Vininim wrote:*   

> Have you tried running a memtest tool?

 No. I did not seem to be necessary. *Vininim wrote:*   

>  Are your hard-drivers overheating in the process?

 No. *Vininim wrote:*   

> Overclocked machine?

 No.

----------

## ptitoine

same problem here artsd crash once a day i fill a bug report to kde's bugzilla

----------

